# Life Line Ambulance???



## mtmedic (Oct 12, 2007)

Has anyone worked there or currently work there???  If I was to move to Arizona it would have to be in the Prescott area and I saw they were hiring.  What is the company like and how is the working environment?  What is the average price for a 4 person home and the overall cost of living???  Anybody out there have any ideas on this???


----------



## seanm028 (Oct 12, 2007)

I can't offer you too much advice other than to tell you that Prescott is an awesome place.  Up in the mountains, lots of pine trees, clear air (the smog in Phoenix gets annoying sometimes, I'm jealous of Prescott) and weather is usually very nice.  I was there two weekends ago, and it was a great break from the city.


----------



## AZFF/EMT (Oct 13, 2007)

Life line is also in wikenburg and I know a few guys who used to work there and one of our medics still works part time there. They havent said much except they are real stingy on equipment and stuff, but I will try to get more info for you next shift and will post again. From what I do know at least with wikenburg is that the fire dept is BLS only so on Life Line runs on and controls all ALS scenes, not like other Ambo company's in the valley where the Fire medics run the show no matter what, and at times treat the ambo guys w/out the respect they deserve. So to me it would be a cool place to work since you atually get to work and not just transport.


----------

